# Found Another Use for a Sawzall



## GarrettFiveZero (Feb 18, 2013)

ddawg16 said:


> "What" you ask does a sawzall have to do with lawn care? Well....besides using it to cut PVC pipe for sprinklers....it does a great job of cutting sod.
> 
> The county recently repaired the sidewalk in front of our house and I took advantage of the excavation to put in a pipe so I could have sprinklers in the space between the street and sidewalk (prior to that, it had to be done by hand). Additionally, the grass that was there was done 11 years ago by seed....basically, it looked like crap...not to mention the uneven ground from when a tree was removed 2 years ago.
> 
> ...


I hope you put a backflow preventer on your water outlet in the yard, to keep dirt, etc. from getting in. That said, nicely done.


----------

